# Resolution question



## sossego (Aug 26, 2009)

Seeing that Xorg is different, my resolution is at 1024x768 but the card and monitor together are capable of 1600x1200. I can shrink kde4 to 1/4 the size but the active window still remains at 1024x768 max resolution/size.
I'm using radeon and the card is recognized. HorizSync and VertRefresh are set according to manufacturer. Where do I go about setting up resolution and depth? I've seen a bit posted on an ubuntu mailing list; however, I don't know what methods were used to set up the card. Is it possible to use the older Xorgconfig?

Oh yeah, I'm setup with SSH enabled but I haven't set up or limited the users yet. Trying to get the screen resolutions  and cdrom permissions set.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 26, 2009)

If you have a recent Xorg (7.4) you could try removing xorg.conf altogether. It's not really needed anymore.


----------



## adamk (Aug 26, 2009)

What is the output of 'xrandr'?

Adam


----------



## Beastie (Aug 26, 2009)

Add a DefaultDepth option and in the SubSection "Display" for the specific depth, add a Virtual option. E.g.:


```
Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	DefaultDepth  24
[...]
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
		Virtual 1600 1200
	EndSubSection
```


----------



## sossego (Aug 26, 2009)

I went ahead and made a single mode of "1600x1200" along with making the default depth of 24. The resolution is better. Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 26, 2009)

Do note that the Virtual keyword will create a virtual desktop of that size. The resolution could still be 800x600, while the virtual is 1600x1200. When you move your mouse to the edge it will scroll.

You can get the 'real' deal by using Modes:

```
Modes "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768"
```


----------



## adamk (Aug 26, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Do note that the Virtual keyword will create a virtual desktop of that size. The resolution could still be 800x600, while the virtual is 1600x1200. When you move your mouse to the edge it will scroll.



This is not the case for any driver that uses xrandr 1.2.  That functionality is no longer present in those drivers, in fact.

Adam


----------

